# Old game errors: "Genport I/O initialization failure","grSstSelect: non-existent SST&



## Stiltzkin (Jul 20, 2002)

I installed an old game (Hexen II) and I chose to install both the normal version of the game as well as the GL version of it. I can run other GL games, but not this one. When running the normal version, it has a flickery horizontal bar effect and freezes on the game loading screen. When I run the GL version, I get three errors, and the game never runs. The errors are: "Genport I/O initialization failure", "grSstSelect: non-existent SST", and "wglCreateContact failed". All of these errors only give the option to choose "OK". What might be wrong?


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

I found this on the web:

_Glide has to be specifically compiled for either Voodoo3 or Voodoo4/5.
If you get it wrong you'll get the GrSstSelect error. This is mentioned in the DRI documentation._


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jul 20, 2002)

So it would seem that I would need a Voodoo card to have the correct glide libraries work?


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

Seems to me that the glide libraries have to be compiled for one specific chipset. Maybe your version was not intended for the chipset on your video card. But this is just an interpretation of what I found on the web, I'm not a glide specialist.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jul 20, 2002)

Alright. Then I'll probably just find a source port for the game's non-GL version.


----------

